
New claim of “decoding” Voynich manuscript draws skepticism from scholars - arkades
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/no-someone-hasnt-cracked-the-code-of-the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript/
======
ksaj
It wasn't that long ago someone was claiming it was (surprisingly!) an old
Hebrew dialect. So the skepticism is completely warranted until they present
something fully "decoded" to demonstrate an actual translation of sentences
and a coherent story, versus a few random words and surprising name
connections.

Either way, they have a global audience. It'll be super interesting if they
are right.

------
mimixco
I thought it was strange that none of the press on this story had anything to
say about _what the text means._ If you've "decoded" something, shouldn't you
be able to provide an English transcript? Why bury the lede?

